
Majority of Google devs using VS Code? - zwieback
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/microsoft-declines-back-cmos-statement-majority-google-developers-using-visual-studio-code/
======
sharemywin
Worked like a charm...

1\. make exaggerated claim about biggest competitor using one of your
products.

2\. release article highlighting actual facts which are interesting but not
newsworthy.

3\. then let everyone talk about it while still pointing out very positive
results.

